

This year's Bilderberg conferenced discusses "does privacy exist?" - api
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/may/29/bilderberg-60-inside-worlds-most-secretive-conference

======
dTal
It won't for much longer if we leave it to the likes of Bilderberg.

